# Cooden "Options"....August 2011



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2010)

I know it's early to start this thread but with talk from certain people on wanting to make this a two or three day "event" I need to get an idea on numbers so that I can start making provisional bookings.
As you may know, Cooden itself has been re-booked for  *FRIDAY 19th AUGUST* 
Same format as before, 36 holes, coffee, lunch and evening meal included. Cost will be about the same as this year (Â£65.00).

For the benefit of those travelling from quite a way away it has been mentioned possibly playing at East Sussex National on the Thursday afternoon with maybe another game somewhere else on the Saturday morning.
Leave me to sort that out. It won't be overly expensive, but by the same token it won't be a goat track!
So if you could indicate on this thread which "option" you would personally be interested in I can start making preliminary enquiries once I have got an idea of numbers.
At this stage, just "Option 1", "Option 2", "Option 3" or "Option 4" will suffice.
Many thanks 
Rob

*OPTION ONE. JUST TAKING PART IN THE 36 HOLE EVENT AT COODEN* 

*OPTION 2. A ROUND AT EAST SUSSEX NATIONAL ON THURSDAY 18th FOLLOWED BY THE DAY AT COODEN* 

*OPTION 3. THE ABOVE, PLUS A ROUND ON SATURDAY MORNING TOO* 

*OPTION 4. THE DAY AT COODEN AND JUST A ROUND ON THE SATURDAY MORNING TO FOLLOW*


----------



## RichardC (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely Option 1, but maybe Option 2.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 30, 2010)

Option 1 for me.
Should be a fantastic day. 

Actually, can I change my mind.
Can't go now. 

It seems I can go now but option 2 will be a great trip. 

Bummocks, have to cancel, teaching. 

Sod the teaching, option 3 should be an average trip.  

Unless the plumber cant make it next week, I'll have to cry off. Probably will rain anyway. 

Right, despite the fact that the forecast is awful and the course will be rubbish, I'll give option 4 a go. 

I've now heard that a bunch of eejits are going, so I'm out. 

Can I book myself provisionally for option 1 but I might change my mind again? 

Why is there not a 5th option? 
Decisions decisions


----------



## LIG (Aug 30, 2010)

Option 1 definitely.
Option 4 possibly.
Options 3 and 4 probably not.


----------



## Leftie (Aug 30, 2010)

Let Teegirl make the decision for you Bob, again


----------



## Leftie (Aug 30, 2010)

Good on ya Smiffy  

Almost definitely option 2 with a possibility of option 3.

Chris will probably only be able to do option 1.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably option 2, but reserve the right to dither about nearer the date.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 31, 2010)

Option 2 definitely (the magic words, East Sussex National convinced me)
Option 3 potentially

Cheers, Rob!


----------



## heronsghyll (Aug 31, 2010)

OPTION ONE. JUST TAKING PART IN THE 36 HOLE EVENT AT COODEN 

for me please.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 31, 2010)

4 or 1


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 31, 2010)

Option 1 for me.
Should be a fantastic day. 

Actually, can I change my mind.
Can't go now. 

It seems I can go now but option 2 will be a great trip. 

Bummocks, have to cancel, teaching. 

Sod the teaching, option 3 should be an average trip.  

Unless the plumber cant make it next week, I'll have to cry off. Probably will rain anyway. 

Right, despite the fact that the forecast is awful and the course will be rubbish, I'll give option 4 a go. 

I've now heard that a bunch of eejits are going, so I'm out. 

Can I book myself provisionally for option 1 but I might change my mind again? 

Why is there not a 5th option? 
Decisions decisions  

Click to expand...

Thanks Bob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably option 2 but can't book any 2011 leave until March next year (if still employed by then anyway)


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 31, 2010)

Option '1' for me please Rob.  

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2010)

Option 5 for me.


----------



## Bratty (Sep 1, 2010)

Option 5 for me.
		
Click to expand...

James, if you're still not playing at that time, I'd be honoured to have you as my caddy!


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 2, 2010)

if you don't include Option C, as a minimum, I won't come

http://www.eyecandycaddies.com/pricing-and-value-packages.html

actually it must be this
http://www.eyecandycaddies.com/golfday.html


----------



## PieMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Option 5 for me.
		
Click to expand...

James, if you're still not playing at that time, I'd be honoured to have you as my caddy! 

Click to expand...

Anything Robert Rock can do............!!

Rob - definitely option 2, probably option 3!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 4, 2010)

Option 5 for me.
		
Click to expand...

James, if you're still not playing at that time, I'd be honoured to have you as my caddy! 

Click to expand...

We have an accord! Not sure if I'll even own golf clubs by then  
Wrist is playing up big time, hurt it yesterday making a cuppa... watching porn is becoming very frustrating!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Option 5 for me.
		
Click to expand...

James, if you're still not playing at that time, I'd be honoured to have you as my caddy! 

Click to expand...

We have an accord! Not sure if I'll even own golf clubs by then  
Wrist is playing up big time, hurt it yesterday making a cuppa... watching porn is becoming very frustrating!
		
Click to expand...

Golf or porn - tough choice!!


----------



## Leftie (Sep 6, 2010)

Wrist is playing up big time, hurt it yesterday watching porn .....
		
Click to expand...

Ah!  That would explain it then


----------



## Bratty (Sep 7, 2010)

Reminds me of the old joke:

Bloke goes to doctor complaining his penis has turned orange. Doctor is baffled, but asks the man what he does for a living.
"I don't have a job at the moment" comes the reply.
"What do you do all day then" asks the doctor.
"Just sit on the sofa eating Wotsits and watching porn" the man replies.


----------



## iwtuk (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Rob,

Option 1 for definite, and possibly Option 2.

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 7, 2010)

From what I can work out, we have the following interested in the actual Cooden meet at the moment. Please let me know of any mistakes, or if you would like to join us....

*SMIFFY
    RICHARDC 
    LIG 
    LEFTIE 
    CHRIS 
    MURPHTHEMOG 
    BRATTY 
    HERONSGHYLL 
    HOMER 
    GOLFMMAD 
    JUSTONE 
    VISCOUNT17 
    PIEMAN 
    IWTUK*


----------



## TXL (Sep 7, 2010)

You missed me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2010)

Option 1 or 2 (ideally 2)


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 7, 2010)

You missed me too Rob, one or two nighter is fine for me so I'm not too fussed whether it's Thursday or Saturday or both with the Friday.


----------



## RichardC (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you add Charlie to the list for Cooden, but not sure about any other games.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 7, 2010)

Count me in Rob, as long as I have save up a few spare balls! Hopefully be up for a game at East Sussex beforehand


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 8, 2010)

You missed me  

Click to expand...

I didn't really Liz. It was "hurried" and I didn't get on last night to change it.
Who could forget you????
xxxxxxxx
  

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)*


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Have booked up for 36 players this time, as it seems we have a bit more interest than this year.
Playing in 3's again. 
I can't book the tee time any earlier than 9.30am as Cooden have a strict 2ball only rule before then, but the secretary has suggested that a few groups can drive round to the 14th and tee off from there which means they will fit in behind the last group out off the 1st and it won't delay us for our lunch or evening meal.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)*


----------



## letitrip (Sep 18, 2010)

i like to put my name down for option 1.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2010)

Option 1 for me please Smiffy.

Ta.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2010)

i like to put my name down for option 1.
		
Click to expand...

Eerrr....a little more info would be nice mate


* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH*


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2010)

Can you put me down Smiffy. Option 2, providing i can get some accomadation (Cheap !)on the Thursday night. I assume you will know a nice little B & B, from the times you get kicked out the house !! Cheers Rich


----------



## medwayjon (Sep 19, 2010)

Option 1 - Definately
Option 2 - Possibly but dependent on various factors nearer the time.

Will look forward to it, looks a decent track.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE*


----------



## ADB (Sep 20, 2010)

Rob

Put me down for Option 1 and possibly Option 2.

Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2010)

Rob

Put me down for Option 1 and possibly Option 2.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

See above


----------



## letitrip (Sep 20, 2010)

rob it me ewan....sounds like it will be another good day golf..will c about option 2..nice


----------



## JustOne (Sep 20, 2010)

rob it me ewan....sounds like it will be another good day golf..will c about option 2..nice
		
Click to expand...


Eweeeeeeeeeey!!!... how's it going? and how's the old man's knee?  

(James)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 20, 2010)

rob it me ewan....sounds like it will be another good day golf..will c about option 2..nice
		
Click to expand...

You knob!!
Last person I would have thought of with a name like "letitrip"...     

Don't say nothing


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP*


----------



## heronsghyll (Oct 7, 2010)

Rob,

Guy and Robin would like to return with me to try again, so please include them in your numbers.  I will ensure deposits are paid when needed. 

Guy = 15 handicap
Robin = 16 Handicap

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2010)

Rob,

Guy and Robin would like to return with me to try again, so please include them in your numbers.  I will ensure deposits are paid when needed. 

Guy = 15 handicap
Robin = 16 Handicap

Cheers,

Dave
		
Click to expand...

No problem Dave. Will update the thread when I get a spare moment (at work at the mo).
The "G" next to their names will show they are guests, as I think it's only fair next time to have a seperate members and guest competition.
Bit cheesed off that three people I personally invited cleaned up!!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 7, 2010)

Bit cheesed off that three people I personally invited cleaned up!!
		
Click to expand...

..... are we talking Chartham Park now?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2010)

Bit cheesed off that three people I personally invited cleaned up!!
		
Click to expand...

..... are we talking Chartham Park now?
		
Click to expand...

Chartham Park wasn't sooo bad 'cos if you remember, we didn't have any money on it.
I wonder why????


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17 
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP
    29 GUY (G)
    30 ROBIN (G)*

Up to 30 now, still a few places available though


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 8, 2010)

* 1  SMIFFY
    2  RICHARDC 
    3  LIG 
    4  LEFTIE 
    5  CHRIS (G) 
    6  MURPHTHEMOG 
    7  BRATTY 
    8  HERONSGHYLL 
    9  HOMER 
    10 GOLFMMAD 
    11 JUSTONE 
    12 VISCOUNT17  - not definite
    13 PIEMAN 
    14 IWTUK
    15 TXL
    16 LOSTTHEPLOT
    17 PN-WOKINGHAM
    18 CHARLIE (G)
    19 RAY TAYLOR (G)
    20 VJ SWING
    21 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
    22 GREG LINDLEY (G)
    23 ROY ELSEY (G)
    24 SAWTOOTH
    25 RICHART
    26 MEDWAYJON
    27 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    28 LETITRIP
    29 GUY (G)
    30 ROBIN (G)*

Up to 30 now, still a few places available though


Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2010)

Smiffy. Will those that are travelling a reasonable distance and want to play on the Thursday as well, be able to get accomadation for the Thursday night ?

I don't know the area but would be good if we could stay in the same place, hopefully near Cooden. Nothing fancy just a B&B for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2010)

Smiffy. Will those that are travelling a reasonable distance and want to play on the Thursday as well, be able to get accomadation for the Thursday night ?

I don't know the area but would be good if we could stay in the same place, hopefully near Cooden. Nothing fancy just a B&B for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a look into it Richard.
I know there are a couple of Travel lodge type thingies not too far away and there is a small B&B just down the road from me but I don't think they have many beds.
Leave it with me and I'll do a search and post up my results.
Not now though...I'm just going out to rip a course apart


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2010)

Cheers Rob, no rush, and have a good game.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to bump this a little and to keep you updated on plans.
I have just contacted East Sussex National GC to see about fixing an additional game up there on the Thursday afternoon.
This Summer they were offering a fourball special for Â£160.00 which included a light meal afterwards and if they are willing to offer the same deal for next Summer I am quite happy to go ahead and provisionally book this up if enough interest is shown.

http://www.eastsussexnational.co.uk/golf/greenfees.php

I think it will be better to limit this to a two club visit (East Sussex on Thursday afternoon and Cooden on Friday) to help keep costs down as a lot of clubs down this way don't like booking large groups on a Saturday and the green fees rocket at week-ends.
The Â£160.00 for a fourball deal at East Sussex is a cracking offer. Â£40.00 to play there is a bargain.
So will keep you updated when I hear back from them with hopefully good news.
Rob


----------



## Bratty (May 3, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Just wondering if you've heard from East Sussex?

Reason being I've only got a half day left, so would need a late-ish tee-time (like 3pm or so). Would that cause a problem?


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Just wondering if you've heard from East Sussex?

Reason being I've only got a half day left, so would need a late-ish tee-time (like 3pm or so). Would that cause a problem?
		
Click to expand...

I can't book a tee time with East Sussex National this far in advance Simon. They will be doing "twilight" offers but we will have to wait to wait until much nearer the time to find out what they are. It will have to be a late tee off anyway to qualify for twilight rate.
I am free on the 11th now so will join you and anybody else who fancies playing that afternoon/evening.
Will keep ya posted.
Rob


----------



## Bratty (May 4, 2011)

Hi Rob,

Just wondering if you've heard from East Sussex?

Reason being I've only got a half day left, so would need a late-ish tee-time (like 3pm or so). Would that cause a problem?
		
Click to expand...

I can't book a tee time with East Sussex National this far in advance Simon. They will be doing "twilight" offers but we will have to wait to wait until much nearer the time to find out what they are. It will have to be a late tee off anyway to qualify for twilight rate.
I am free on the 11th now so will join you and anybody else who fancies playing that afternoon/evening.
Will keep ya posted.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

No probs, Geezer. Thought I'd send an early begging email for late afternoon slot was all.


----------

